# Anyone with a full towr TT Armor please read



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 1, 2007)

I absolutely love this case, however, I have a grip. I have so many cords piled into one spot its pathetic and looks awful. Is there anyway that I can hid the cords that I am not using? I have tried taking both side panels off and feeding unused cords to the back side of the motherboard tray and the damn panel wouldnt even go back on. 

If anyone has this case and has been able to hide the un-needed cords, please tell me how.

Thanks

PS If you have pics, please post them.


----------



## keakar (Nov 1, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have tried taking both side panels off and feeding unused cords to the back side of the motherboard tray and the damn panel wouldnt even go back on.



this can be done but you need to spread the wires out so they are not bundled together.

spread the wires so they fan out and tape each of the connectors against the panel seperately.

this allows everything to be behind the panel but not be too thick so it does not hit the side cover and prevent it from closing.

i havent seen a case where this does not work on.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 1, 2007)

keakar said:


> this can be done but you need to spread the wires out so they are not bundled together.
> 
> spread the wires so they fan out and tape each of the connectors against the panel seperately.
> 
> ...


What if the PSU cables are pre-sleeved? 
http://tinyurl.com/3bt3fc


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 1, 2007)

You can get a "Modular Psu"  unused cables can be removed.
Use zip ties to bundle them out of the way, tied down to case.
Check the Case Mod Gallery for solutions;http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/


----------



## mysticjon (Nov 1, 2007)

extra cables that just doesnt conform with neatness lol...just band them together. cable sleeves look professional. you can try to make them kinda blending in with other stuff..


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 1, 2007)

mysticjon said:


> extra cables that just doesnt conform with neatness lol...just band them together. cable sleeves look professional. you can try to make them kinda blending in with other stuff..


Its kinda hard to do that as they are all in one spot. I have 5 hard drives, 2 dvd drives, a video card, and fans and cords are all pretty much stuck in one spot. 

Modular Isnt an option atm as I just bought this 850 watt im using now back in August.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 1, 2007)

all the ones that i am not using are tucked on the side of my power supply between the back panel


----------



## Kreij (Nov 1, 2007)

I have an armor case and it is just like any case that has a window in it, you have to do the best you can with what you have. Sometimes it is very difficult to route shorter cables exactly where you want them, especially if you still have devices that use ribbon cables.

So my advice is, do the best you can and don't worry to much about it. As you upgrade to components whose cables are better suited to bundling and hiding, things will improve.

If it absolutely drives you nuts, you can always remove all of the cables, take a picture of the "really clean" install, and then after reconnecting the mess, tape the picture on the inside of the window so it hides the real job and looks "mahvelous".


----------



## Hawk1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a modular PSU, but I was able to get the main 24pin power cable and PCIE cables inside the right side panel. I just had to squeze the side panel and install the thumbscrews to secure it. I think just spreading the cables out from each other, as suggested above, should do it for you.


----------



## keakar (Nov 1, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What if the PSU cables are pre-sleeved?
> http://tinyurl.com/3bt3fc



you should be able to manipulate them flat by bending them back and forth a few times. they should flatten out enough to fit behind the mb tray.

or you could run them down the back side of the drive bays? you could strap them neatly to it out of site.

if all else fails you can open the psu and cut them off from where they leave the psu circuit board. this is an extreme step and you will no longer have those wires if needed so this will marry the psu to the present setup and may not be usable in an upgraded setup. 

if you are willing to do this make sure the power has been off and unplugged from the wall for at least 24 to 48 hrs and then remove it from the case to trim the unused wires. the snippers should be a very small size so it can snip it clean from the psu and not leave any wires to touch smething else, i usually clean up any leftover strands with a fingernail clipper.
(do not pull on any wires to get them off)


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 1, 2007)

I know exactly what you're going through, I frown whenever I look through my side window and see all those cables. I've got some of my cords tucked away in unused drive bays, but there really isn't anywhere else the cables can go.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 1, 2007)

Ill see if I cant find pics I hosted on another web site.

Here we go:

http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=Photo0052.jpg

http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=Photo0053.jpg

http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=Photo0060.jpg

http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=Photo0061.jpg

http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=Photo0063.jpg

Everything is kinda all bundled in the top right corner there. Kinda hard to see, but its there.


----------



## keakar (Nov 1, 2007)

a last resort kind of thought is this, what do you think about a round wire loom tube like this:
http://cableorganizer.com/wire-loom/

one big enough for all the wires to fit in could be strapped to an empty drive bay to hold all the wires out of site.

for the fan wires you need in the open, they can be carfully removed from the plug they snap into and sleeved with heatshrink tubing then reinserted into the plug to make them look much better. you can also get extension leads for them so they are long enough for you to run the wires out of site. http://www.directron.com/3pincable.html


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 1, 2007)

keakar said:


> a last resort kind of thought is this, what do you think about a round wire loom tube like this:
> http://cableorganizer.com/wire-loom/
> 
> one big enough for all the wires to fit in could be strapped to an empty drive bay to hold all the wires out of site.
> ...


Seems like a good idea on paper, but I dont have any experience pulling the wires from their respective plugs and putting them back in. I have never done it and I cant afford to have the PSU be ruined by my lack of experience.


----------



## keakar (Nov 1, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Seems like a good idea on paper, but I dont have any experience pulling the wires from their respective plugs and putting them back in. I have never done it and I cant afford to have the PSU be ruined by my lack of experience.



no i was talking about your case fan wires not the psu wires. the case fan plugs have only 2 or 3 wires and can be slid out of the connector by slightly lifting the small plastic slit that clips it in place untill the wire slips out and by marking the color location it can be slid into a heatshrink tube of the right size then reinserted into the plug. heat it with a cigarette lighter and it shrinks to a tight fit around the wires just like the psu wires are sleeved.

EDIT: never remove the psu wires from the plugs or you can cross up the wires and do damage to your system.

this is the fan plug i am talking about:


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh...my bad. I misunderstood you. 

Nevertheless. My case fans also have a molex connector which I use to power the fans.


----------



## Hawk1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Also, try and utilize that support bar 2/3 up the case. I have hidden many fan/molex cables behind there (think zip ties) since I have 2 fan controllers going on.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 1, 2007)

Hawk1 said:


> Also, try and utilize that support bar 2/3 up the case. I have hidden many fan/molex cables behind there (think zip ties) since I have 2 fan controllers going on.



Hmmm...never thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## Hawk1 (Nov 1, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Hmmm...never thought of that. Thanks!




No problem. Yeah, I have rewired my system so many times, as I despise unnecessary wires being exposed/hanging there. Once you take your time and do it, you'll find creative ways to hide wires, be it in the drive bays or behind the motherboard (but that required a dremel tool to cut - not sure if you want to do that to yours).


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmmm, I appreciate this post. I just bought this case for my setup, so I'm taking hints ahead of time. Thankfully i do have a modular PSU, but I will have a lot of fans so that's no fun. May have to hook up those heat shrink tubes.


----------



## Yin (Nov 12, 2007)

Can u take the side panel off and take a picture from a far?
because i find ur pictures hard to work off, I have a TT kandalf case and I have a LCS and its not that messy


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Nov 13, 2007)

Hawk1 said:


> Also, try and utilize that support bar 2/3 up the case. I have hidden many fan/molex cables behind there (think zip ties) since I have 2 fan controllers going on.



That support bar is awesome! It's like a perfect little channel up in there, that you can easily pinch your wires into. I used it for the rear case fan, and my 2 120mm fans on my ultra 120. Then just use one of the proliferous twist-ties that come on all your wires from the box to keep them pinch back there. Works like a charm.

Also I plan on getting 4pin MOLEX to 3pin adapters so I dont have so many huge molex cables running around, with the added benefit of onboard fan speed manipulation through the 3-pin mobo connections. Eff a bunch of exterior fan controllers with webbed fan wires... speedfan ftw!

I will say though, with 11 fans running on my case, it was RIDICULOUSLY tough to manage all those wires. I'd still only give myself a 7/10, and it took me 1.5hr to get where I am. eesh.


----------



## Hawk1 (Nov 13, 2007)

surfsk8snow.jah said:


> That support bar is awesome! It's like a perfect little channel up in there, that you can easily pinch your wires into. I used it for the rear case fan, and my 2 120mm fans on my ultra 120. Then just use one of the proliferous twist-ties that come on all your wires from the box to keep them pinch back there. Works like a charm.
> 
> Also I plan on getting 4pin MOLEX to 3pin adapters so I dont have so many huge molex cables running around, with the added benefit of onboard fan speed manipulation through the 3-pin mobo connections. Eff a bunch of exterior fan controllers with webbed fan wires... speedfan ftw!
> 
> I will say though, with 11 fans running on my case, it was RIDICULOUSLY tough to manage all those wires. I'd still only give myself a 7/10, and it took me 1.5hr to get where I am. eesh.



11 fans, wow. Although with my PSU and the 2 40mm fans on my NB/SB, I have 10 going inside. Yeah, I know what you mean about hiding wires, as you add fans/HDD etc, it gets tought to get rid of all the cables.  I ended up dremelling behind the MB tray to re-route my SATA/USB/firewire cables to wrap around the bottom of the board. Actually I got mine pretty clean, considering 2 fan controllers (7 fans on them). It's all in how much cables bother you and how far your willing to go to hide them.

Edit: I would have 11 fans if I connected my 240mm side intake, but it doesnt fit since I went with the TRUE.


----------



## Uncle Vinnie (Nov 13, 2007)

Here is what I did to my Armor

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=29607


----------



## Hawk1 (Nov 13, 2007)

^^ Yeah, thats how its done. Excellent work. I wanted the same look (totally clean inside), but 3 HDD, 2 DVD and 2 controllers do not make for good cable hiding, no matter how much time I take to do it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 13, 2007)

Uncle Vinnie said:


> Here is what I did to my Armor
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=29607



How the hell did you manage that? What fans are you using? Are they tri or quad LED? Can you fit two 120mm fans in the front even with the hdd cage in there?

I completely forgot about this thread until I saw an email stating that I had new comments. Lol.


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Nov 13, 2007)

O Shoot, forgot PSU fan, and extra GFX exhaust PCI-slot fan... makes 13... I really need to cut the noise down on this thing. 

P.S. - The TRU120eX will fit with the 25cm fan. I have it. You just have to push it a little (deflects the metal of the side panel...only elastic tho, not permanently). Plus this pressure-mounts your TRU120eX, for better interface haha. 

I'll try to post my build once it's finalized, and I'm at least satisfied with Cables.


----------



## keakar (Nov 13, 2007)

surfsk8snow.jah said:


> O Shoot, forgot PSU fan, and extra GFX exhaust PCI-slot fan... makes 13... I really need to cut the noise down on this thing.



just turn up the music instead, its easier


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Nov 14, 2007)

keakar said:


> just turn up the music instead, its easier



haha tru dat

I sort of like the "white noise" that it makes tho. Puts me to sleep, so sometimes I leave it on at night to help me sleep better. I'm gonna get shot by the green police


----------



## Uncle Vinnie (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm using the Thermaltake 120mm fans, Tri-led, 78CFM fans on the front.
I did take out the HDD cage, but it still fits with the cage.

The front piece to hold the 2-120mm fans is just a piece of wood custom made to fit the space and the 2-120mm fans.  I think I paid $3 for it at home depot.


----------



## Hawk1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Uncle Vinnie said:


> I'm using the Thermaltake 120mm fans, Tri-led, 78CFM fans on the front.
> I did take out the HDD cage, but it still fits with the cage.
> 
> The front piece to hold the 2-120mm fans is just a piece of wood custom made to fit the space and the 2-120mm fans.  I think I paid $3 for it at home depot.



Yes, I was wondering how you had those fans sitting in the front.


----------

